# Severian



## tellner (Mar 16, 2008)

Severian - A Good Dog
1998-2008​ 
God Made the earth, the sky and the water, the moon and the sun. He made man and bird and beast. But He didn't make the dog. He already had one. --Native American Saying​


----------



## exile (Mar 16, 2008)

I lost my wonderful husky Connor last year, Toddit's one of the hardest things there is. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Carol (Mar 16, 2008)

Very sorry to hear that Todd.  

There are a few of us here that lost some wonderful pets over the last 12 months.  The pain is terrible.

My thoughts and prayers to you and Tiel :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Mar 16, 2008)

Like all beloved pets, Severian is waiting for you over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 16, 2008)

:sensei rei: Severian.  May you meet up with my Border Collie Pip over on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge - brave, bright and faithful, no better epitaph can a dog have.


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2008)

Man that really sucks bro.  Sorry you lost Severian.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 16, 2008)

*Epitaph to a Dog*

His friends he loved. His fellest earthly foes--
Cats--I believe he did but feign to hate.
My hand will miss the insinuated nose,
Mine eyes that tail that wagged contempt at Fate. 

*Sir William Watson*


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sorry.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. :asian:


----------



## tellner (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks folks. It means a lot. He wasn't the fist pet we lost but the first dog.

As usual, Tiel said it best.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Lynne (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your boy.  I still miss my Harley.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 29, 2008)

.


----------

